# Windsor Haunting (sort of...) 2009



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Thought i'd throw my haunted garage into the mix...

I posted before about recently moving into a new house, we've only had the house since October 1st so we never really had the time to put on our full blown walk-through haunted house.

Instead, we put together a front yard display and a haunted garage for trick-or-treaters!

I'm still working on taking pictures and resizing them and what-not so in the meantime, here's a video I took which will give you the jist of it.

Enjoy;


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks great! If that's just a small part of what you do, I bet the whole thing is incredible.
Awesome!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

video didn't come through.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Slight loss of vital organs" - LOL, love it!

The detail on the garage walls is beautiful. Did you do those yourself?


----------

